# DIY for a couple bucks Auto stop / start bypass testing in progress.



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

So, does remote start still work properly then with your bypass setup?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't use the remote so I don't know how it works. But if I really want to remote. The app works good

Price was worth it to me. 5 minute install. Not 2 hours. 

The tune methods run $350 and $650. Or $170 for just AS program. $140 for module.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

So far mine is about $1 in parts. Still working on the fine details as time permits.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

I have the AS/S Smart Module. Didn’t cost me anything (Christmas Gift). Works like a charm. I did have a couple of problems in the beginning with the remote start function but quickly learned how to overcome them. (I posted my findings on another thread about the AS/S Smart module). IMHO this module is worth every $. No more using L6, no more light foot on the break, no more shifting to neutral and back to D to avoid engine shut down, no pushing a button every time to shut it off, JUST get in, start the engine shift to D and drive! ??. Oh yeah, if I ever want to use the AS/S just remote start and drive away; the AS/S will then be active.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

The previous post concerns module for gas motor. 

Any update on the module for the 2nd gen diesel motor to disable auto start/stop?

jeff


----------



## jacen33 (Jan 16, 2019)

@*firehawk618*

any updates? Interested...


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Same here.... 

Jeff


----------



## MyChevy (Jan 10, 2020)

If it works for a 2015 Malibu, i'm in!


----------

